# What is this?!!?



## gentoo9ball (Apr 30, 2008)

Here's some pictures of a 20g 80w co2 tv I put together.

What should I do with this algae?? How should I get rid of it?

http://picasaweb.google.com/gentoo9ball/Aquarium


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC 

Looks like that may be staghorn algae, which is usually caused by ammonia and/or low C02. So increasing your C02 injection, if not then start C02 injection or add a carbon source such as Seachem Excel. Make sure you have a fertilization routine, keeping N03 at 10ppm & P04 at 1ppm. It should also pull off easily by hand.

Giving more details on your setup such as gallons, wattage, fertilization routine, mantenance & light schedule will also help us with helping you.


----------



## gentoo9ball (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok. The tank: 
20 Gallon High
80 watts full spectrum bulbs (12hrs)
Had horrible Green water, now run UV sterilizer for 12hrs/day
Ladder CO2 diffuser with yeast chamber
Regular pruning made this stuff grow faster!

Been adding Seachem ferts on a roughly regular weekly schedule, Excel, Trace, Nitrogen, Iron

I've looked at pictures of staghorn all over and I don't see anything that looks this extensive. There's a weave of this stuff covering the top layer of all my plants! I'm leaning towards silk algae, but tell me why you think staghorn.
*
BTW when I'm cleaning this stuff off, it does not come off leaves easily.*

Thanks Guys! (and ladies)


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

My vote is for Black Beard Algae. Use complete fertilizers (especially with 4 WPG). You've got half of them, you just need Flourish, Phosphorus, and Potassium. Also, you can cut an hour or two off teh schedule OR put a 2-4 hour rest in the middle. (I do this and have had wonderful results!) :smile:

-Dave


----------



## Ebichua (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like black beard to me as well. Directly spraying the plants with excel will usually kill this. Increase the co2 in the tank as well. 
Black-outs for 3 or so days is also another option.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like staghorn to me too, which is thicker than beard, kind of rubbery and more branchy. The _important thing_ is that you are underfertilizing by a good bit, as both show up in very similar conditions. A better source of co2 and a solid fertilizing routine will defeat it. Getting rid of that stuff is *easy*.

How much nitrate are you adding? Phosphate?

You're going to need more micros as well.


----------



## gentoo9ball (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the help yall!

I haven't been adding nitrates directly because there are so many fish. Hard to say how many but at least 25 maybe 30, and 4 amano's and 4 ghosts. BTW even with so many fish my nitrates regulate very close to 0, maybe 1-3ppm but not even close to 10. Phosphates are high in our tap water around here.

As far as a complete fertilizer, is there anything "all in 1" that would be a better option than the stuff i'm using currently? Maybe PMDD does it even retail? Also, with 4wpg should I up the levels of my ferts compared to what's on the bottle? How important is Potassium?


I can see green spot algae on the glass. It's not overwhelming though. Does that tell you anything?


----------



## Ebichua (Jun 3, 2008)

Different algae grow in different conditions. Some green spot is normal, having GSA growing too much on the other hand is not. Too much green spot algae means the light is on for too long. I also recently learned that it's also a cause of low phosphates.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

gentoo9ball said:


> Thanks for the help yall!
> 
> I haven't been adding nitrates directly because there are so many fish. Hard to say how many but at least 25 maybe 30, and 4 amano's and 4 ghosts. BTW even with so many fish my nitrates regulate very close to 0, maybe 1-3ppm but not even close to 10. Phosphates are high in our tap water around here.
> 
> ...


If your nitrates are only 1-3ppm then you need to add nitrogen, your fish are not producing enough to keep up with your plants uptake. You say your phosphates are high, how high? Test them and keep your N03/P04 levels at a 10 to 1 ratio. I would suspect that the phosphates are a lot lower in the tank then in your tap.

There is not an all in one fertilizer. You will need: micros, nitrates, pottassium, phosphates (depends on high they are) & maybe extra iron. You can either buy already made brands like Seachem or Pfertz or go with bulk ferts you mix yourself.

GSA is usually caused by low phosphates (P04).

How important is potassium_..."Along with nitrogen, plants require large amounts of potassium to grow well. Also a major component of photosynthesis, potassium is crucial in a plant's ability to absorb and convert light energy into growth"._ (taken from the Pfertz website)


----------



## gentoo9ball (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh no, most of that algae has turned red?!?! I'm guessing this implies that it's black brush algae?

I had added quite a bit of excel 1 day before this happened.

I added a new picture to the album above. It should be the last picture in the album.


----------



## gentoo9ball (Apr 30, 2008)

Solved!! ferts kicked the algae. Everything looks great now! Thanks guys.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats!... That's great news


----------

